# Trovoada de Fim de Tarde - 25.03.2009



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 12:50)

Olá a todos 

Decidi criar este tópico à parte para que coloquem aqui as vossas fotos da trovoada de ontem à tarde.

Não coloquei as fotos no tópico do seguimento por uma simples razão: ainda são bastantes.

Tal como prometi, aqui vão as minhas fotos, desde o nascimento até à morte da célula. Espero que gostem.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2009 às 12:54)

As fotos estão boas, mas para a próxima tenta coloca-las um pouco mais pequenas


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 13:02)

Dan disse:


> As fotos estão boas, mas para a próxima tenta coloca-las um pouco mais pequenas



Estás a falar do _resize_? Meter por exemplo a 1024 por 768 pixeis?

Ou estás a falar do tamanho mesmo em si, do tamanho da foto?


----------



## João Soares (26 Mar 2009 às 13:04)

Lightning disse:


> Estás a falar do _resize_? Meter por exemplo a 1024 por 768 pixeis?
> 
> Ou estás a falar do tamanho mesmo em si, do tamanho da foto?



Sim, do _resize_.. coloca *800X600*.

Boas fotos, muito bem


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2009 às 14:06)

Algumas tiradas de Odivelas.


----------



## vitamos (26 Mar 2009 às 14:27)

Muito bem, bons registos


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Mar 2009 às 14:33)

boas

aqui fica a vertente sul da célula.

















abraços


----------



## MSantos (26 Mar 2009 às 14:50)

Belas fotos


----------



## Vince (26 Mar 2009 às 15:03)




----------



## HotSpot (26 Mar 2009 às 15:09)

E fica um timelapse da célula. Não caiu aqui um pingo mas a poucos kilometros caiu algo, como se vê no video.


----------



## kikofra (26 Mar 2009 às 19:40)

vejam em fullscreen


----------



## Veterano (26 Mar 2009 às 19:46)

Vão ainda ter que esperar muito, para que alguém do norte consiga aqui colocar fotos de trovoada


----------



## actioman (2 Abr 2009 às 01:27)

Que grande cobertura!

Por essas bandas não vos passará nada que não seja registado em multi vertentes! 

Gostei da última foto do AnDré, belos mammatus.


----------

